# Post spay personality change



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would have a hormone test run to see if there are still hormones in her system. If so, it would indicate that there is still uterine stump present producing the hormones. I have a friend that dealt with similar behavior changes after her dog was spayed, and finally ran the hormone test, confirmed there was still hormone producing tissue, and had to have her "spayed" again. 

I would also have a full blood panel run, including T3 and T4 for thyroid level. If she is in the low range for thyroid she needs medication (thyroid meds are very inexpensive.)


----------



## Loriaaa (Jul 14, 2018)

mylissyk said:


> I would have a hormone test run to see if there are still hormones in her system. If so, it would indicate that there is still uterine stump present producing the hormones. I have a friend that dealt with similar behavior changes after her dog was spayed, and finally ran the hormone test, confirmed there was still hormone producing tissue, and had to have her "spayed" again.
> 
> I would also have a full blood panel run, including T3 and T4 for thyroid level. If she is in the low range for thyroid she needs medication (thyroid meds are very inexpensive.)


Thanks for the advice. I’m going to see if I can get her in a bit sooner to the vet and have that done. This has just been very perplexing!


----------

